# Retic Genetics Question?



## Sean239 (Jan 14, 2011)

What would be produced if a M Albino Tiger x F Albino Lavender 

sean


----------



## Jacko24 (Jan 9, 2012)

babies?


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Half albinos and half albino tigers.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

As above. what phase is the tiger albino male? determines phases off offspring also.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

chewy86 said:


> As above. what phase is the tiger albino male? determines phases off offspring also.


That's interesting.

I was originally under the impression that albino x albino in retics gave a random amount of lavender, purple and white? i.e. that the trait is polygenic.

I have recently read a few bits and pieces that suggest otherwise, including this post.

Can you link me to a decent discussion of the heritability of the three phases?


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

This may help you all,

White x white = 100% white
White x lav = 50% white 50% lav
White x purple = 100% lav

Lav x white = 50% lav 50% white
Lav x lav = 25% white 50% lav 25% purple
Lav x purple = 50 % lav 50% purple

Purple x white = 100% lav
Purple x lav = 50% lav 50% purple
Purple x purple 100% purple

The same happens as above if your snake is het It depends which phase it's parent was.

The same as this is true with the super platinum gene.... Ivory being same as lavender ( double het ultra and leucistic )

Cheers


----------

